
Ask HN: How to monetise my list of hackers and engineers? - ministrator
I have an email list of about 10k hackers &amp; engineers who I send educational stuff to now and then. I&#x27;ve tried sponsored ads, which was fine, but the amount of ads you can show without making your users angry is pretty limited, so I&#x27;m wondering what else I can do to monetise my list in a bit more scalable way?
======
sharemywin
Launch some kind of product hunt or linked in type site. Probably need to be
different in some way.

Maybe send them a survey you'll share with the group on sites they use, like
and what's missing, etc.

------
phdiot
Charge recruiting companies to contact them (check the EU GDPR regulation to
avoid legal issues)

